# US Immigration: which flights clear immigration in DUB airport and which don't.?



## Happy_Harry (16 Feb 2008)

In the process of buying flights to JFK with EI. Just wondering if you can find out which flights clear immigration in DUB airport and which don't. Specifically looking at the 10.30 AM departure.


----------



## Happy_Harry (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: US Immigration clearance*

I think I found the ones that don't clear immigration in Dublin

American Airlines to Chicago 
Aer Lingus to Dulles 
Aer Lingus to San Francisco 
Aer Lingus to Orlando 
Aer Lingus Flight 109 to JFK 
Continental Airlines Flight 127 to Newark 
US Airways to Philadelphia


----------



## zag (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: US Immigration clearance*

Where did you get that info from ?  I'm flying on CO127 next week and if I don't clear immigration in Dublin my connection in Newark is going to be a bit tight.  I'm booked on a through ticket with Continental, so if they haven't left enough time for my connection they will rebook me.  I've previously gone on the earlier CO flight and it pre-cleared in Dublin.  Just wondering what the difference is between the two flights.

z


----------



## EvilDoctorK (17 Feb 2008)

*Re: US Immigration clearance*

I think there's two reasons why certain non stop US departing flights don't clear immigration in Dublin.

- US INS operating hours - the pre clearance facility in Dublin isn't open in the late afternoon I believe.
- Lack of available parking stands on Pier B, only four or five air-bridged gates at Dublin are accessible from the secure lounge after US pre clearance -if a flight can't be parked at one of these positions then I don't think it can be pre-cleared

There may also be complications at the arrival airports in the US to if passengers arriving on pre-cleared flights can't be segregated from those who aren't .. but I'm not sure about that.

I guess zag that the CO127 falls foul of the lack of parking stands (so you can probably look forwards to queuing at the aircraft steps in the rain somewhere down the far end of Pier A  )


----------



## Happy_Harry (17 Feb 2008)

*Re: US Immigration clearance*

Stumbled across the information while looking for good deals on gohop.com. Once you have listed the flights (to US) after you submitted dates and destination. Select one of the flights and continue, then at the bottom of the pages under "notes" you will find this information. In your case probably worth checking with Continental, and or get a seat in the front so you're in the first group out.

I am now looking at the EI109 at 5 PM from Dublin to JFK, with no clearance in Dublin. What would the queue be like in New York ? Anybody here flown on that flight ?


----------



## redchariot (20 Feb 2008)

My brother flew with Continental (don't know which flight number) to Newark in December and he said he had to go through immigration over there. He was fuming because it took well over an hour and a half. I had flown with Delta to JFK a month earlier and cleared in Dublin in about 25 minutes.


----------

